#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Nice places in Bali in the mountains. (not beaches)

## kingwilly

> Planning on a ten day vacation on Bali in  August - any thoughts on nice places (not on the beach, rather the  hills), KW?





> Originally Posted by OckerRocker
> 
> Planning on a ten day  vacation on Bali in August - any thoughts on nice places (not on the  beach, rather the hills), KW?
> 
> 
> Start with Ubud.





> Have the FiL and his 'friend' in tow as well -  he's paying for the whole trip like he did with the Alaska cruise a few  weeks back - noice!  
> 
> Having said that, the trip will have to cater for him as well as for us  and the kids . . . Any suggestions would be helpful


https://teakdoor.com/indonesia-forum/...ml#post2480261 (A mini road trip around Bali. March 2013)

https://teakdoor.com/indonesia-forum/...y-holiday.html

https://teakdoor.com/indonesia-forum/...n-in-bali.html

https://teakdoor.com/indonesia-forum/...ly-2012-a.html (Exploring Bali July 2012)

https://teakdoor.com/indonesia-forum/...have-look.html (Welcome back to Bali. Come have a look.)

https://teakdoor.com/indonesia-forum/...er-thread.html (Where to find in Bali? (a question and answer thread))

https://teakdoor.com/indonesia-forum/...-out-june.html (Bali still rocks, check it out June 2011)

https://teakdoor.com/indonesia-forum/...-28-years.html

https://teakdoor.com/indonesia-forum/...p-to-bali.html

https://teakdoor.com/indonesia-forum/...h-seafood.html (Bali - Jimbaran Beach for dining on fresh seafood)

https://teakdoor.com/indonesia-forum/...ing-built.html (Big arse temple thingy being built in Bali)

https://teakdoor.com/indonesia-forum/...i-beaches.html (Bali Beaches)

----------


## Dillinger

I like the way you shamelessly threw in 3 threads  of your own there Willy, that all bombed and have freak all to do with Bali Mountains :bananaman:  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Kintamani on the lake, great hot springs as well.  Its about 1200 to 1400 meters up so is quite cool. 30 in the day and 20 or less at night. On the lake with the breeze its quite cool for SEA. Bedugal west of there is more upscale and has good golfing. Also cool and in the mountains.  




Hot springs



Right on the lake.

----------


## kingwilly

Travel threads don't bomb. 

I've never worried about being shameless...  :Wink:

----------


## kingwilly

> I like the way you shamelessly threw in 3 threads  of your own there Willy, that all bombed and have freak all to do with Bali Mountains


Speaking of Bali mountains I'm headed there the end of this month. The missus found a great deal on Padma Resort Ubud. It's new so they are discounting 70% off published rate. Freaky kick mass infinity pool in the brochure, I hope it's safer than it looks.

----------


## Dillinger

What date? I shall be in Bali on the 25th for a long weekend.

I'm loving these Balinese already, I got an email yesterday stating that the pool pump in the villa I booked is knackered and would I mind taking another villa instead.

This other villa is 60% more expensive, 3 beds, can sleep 10, although there's only 3 of us, private pool, xbox.

I'm gonna start a thread now to show you what i wanna do there, but I doubt I'll have the time to do it all.

----------


## Dillinger

That reminds me, I read a thread of yours where you got a free upgrade Willy

----------


## kingwilly

> I shall be in Bali on the 25th for a long weekend.


25th-28th. or maybe 24th-27th. 

I think. Missus arranges stuff, i just turn up and drink beer. Will have 3 kids in tow, so not sure if I can party hard.

----------

